# 好样的



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently watching a 电视剧（北上广依然相信爱情） where a guy (electronically) sends another guy a photo of himself holding a girl's hand (presumbly to make the guy jealous). After they both hang up the phone, the guy who sent the photo says "好样(儿）的" to himself （then later "棋逢对手"). Does anyone know what this expression means?
(Also, is it 北方话？)
Thanks!


----------



## ovaltine888

Here it means well done.


----------



## yuechu

In this context, the people don't like each other. Can it also have a positive connotation in other situations?
Thanks, Ovaltine888!


----------



## ovaltine888

Yes. It can be used in a positive situation when you want to congratulate somebody who has done a good job.

In your context, it sounds like 
You are better than i expected, a**hole. (好样的/不错嘛)
Things are getting interesting. (这下棋逢对手了。)


----------



## T.D

好样（儿）的 is a compliment means well done/good job. It can also be used sarcastically. 

And I don't think it is 北方话, but adding 儿化音 does make it sound like one. 

棋逢对手 is short for 棋逢对手，将遇良才。Literally, the phrase means <a chess player met another player(who is as good as him/her) in the game, and a general met another genius(who is as good as him/her) on the battlefield>. It describes a situation where the competitors of a game, war, or any other competitive activities, have similar abilities so the competition is fierce. (meeting one's match)


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your additional explanations, Ovaltine888 and T.D! I understand it much better now. 

EDIT: Just one more question that came to mind: Is "棋逢对手，将遇良才" considered one 成语 or two 成语s?


----------



## Oswinw011

yuechu said:


> "棋逢对手，将遇良才" is considered one 成语。


----------



## T.D

yuechu said:


> Is "棋逢对手，将遇良才" considered one 成语 or two 成语s?


棋逢对手 is a quite commonly used phrase, while 将遇良才 is seldomly used alone -- it's almost always used after 棋逢对手.


----------



## SuperXW

Although it sounds parallel, I think I never heard of 将遇良才.


----------



## ovaltine888

《西游记》三十四回：“他两个在半空中，这场好杀，棋逢对手，将遇良才。


----------



## T.D

SuperXW said:


> Although it sounds parallel, I think I never heard of 将遇良才.


Well, a simple search online will give you many real-life cases.


----------



## T.D

T.D said:


> 棋逢对手 is a quite commonly used phrase, while 将遇良才 is seldomly used alone -- it's almost always used after 棋逢对手.


That being said,

他们两人真是棋逢对手。
他们两人真是将遇良才。
他们两人真是棋逢对手，将遇良才。


----------



## SuperXW

好样的 literally means something like "good man", in the sense of "you are good".


----------



## SimonTsai

I personally am more used to 棋逢【敵】手, which is an idiom, too.


----------



## T.D

SimonTsai said:


> I personally am more used to 棋逢【敵】手, which is an idiom, too.


Yes, 棋逢对手 and 敌手 means exactly the same.


----------

